# Dont buy from alex080!!!



## glitchIA (Aug 25, 2009)

DO NOT BUY FROM ALEX080

MANY PEOPLE HAVE BEEN SCAMMED BUY THIS GUY AND LOST UP TO £200 AT A TIME...

WATCH FOR YOURSELF YouTube - How DARE you Alex080!!!!!

PLEASE PASS ON THE MESSAGE TO ENSURE THAT NOTHING LIKE THIS CONTINUES WITHIN OUR BELOVED HOBBY


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Just watched this video. : victory:

What an arsehole he is!


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

I'd be tempted to get both sides of the story here, but, sadly I've seen enough on other forums about this guy.


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

why would we buy from him?, he lives in america


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

george dobson said:


> why would we buy from him?, he lives in america


Plus it takes 43.4 seconds to sign up under a new name, that's the internet for yea :devil:


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

Gomjaba said:


> Plus it takes 43.4 seconds to sign up under a new name, that's the internet for yea :devil:


yeh i suppose, you could easily ip search him, and it would say america


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Unless he proxy's himself, which is not difficult at all. I can easily make my IP show me as South Pacific, Australia, USA, Norway, Russia... you name it.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

george dobson said:


> yeh i suppose, you could easily ip search him, and it would say america


Not as easy as you think sir. 

And tbh, if people sent him Ts, they have his address...
Anyway, to the thing of America. I'm sure they import Ts to UK like they do lizards, snakes, amphibians...


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> Not as easy as you think sir.
> 
> And tbh, if people sent him Ts, they have his address...
> Anyway, to the thing of America. I'm sure they import Ts to UK like they do lizards, snakes, amphibians...


yeh i guess. but you have to fill in loads of paperwork to get an oversea shipment of animals


----------



## a-jones1324 (Jun 6, 2009)

plus hes a scammer, hed take money from u regardless ov what country u live in. hed just lie about were hes from


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

george dobson said:


> yeh i suppose, you could easily ip search him, and it would say america



I order from people in Europe, i have alot sent from Tunisia, also have ordered from the states.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

with no probs


----------



## metallica fish (May 5, 2009)

scamist:2thumb:


----------

